# Artsworld/Performance channels? Anyone watch?



## DanielFullard (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry for all these really basic posts, but Ill just get them all out of the way now. Basically, I was wondering if anyone watches either of these two channels on Sky Tv here in the UK? Both I find enjoyable with a nice range of classical and opera material as well as plenty of ballet and documentaries.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn, I wish we had some decent TV like that in Australia... All we get is the occasional opera on Saturdays, plus a Bach prelude+fugue from the WTC each week.


----------

